# 17 mo and still no PP AF???



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

I'm starting to get sad...








If it were up to me, I'd be pg with#2 by now.

DS is the definition of a comfort nurser, even though he has a good appetite for solids. The boy likes to nurse. I'm convinced this is why AF hasn't returned. I was hopeful when he went a good few months of going 8 hour stretches overnight, but now it seems that the 2nd set of molars are on the move and he's back to nursing at night.

I've just begun charting to get a sense of what's going on inside, and maybe try to catch that first egg should she ever decide to release.

But still, 17 months pp and no AF? Is this normal???


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep normal.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm right there with you! DS is 13 months, and none for me either! In a way it's good though. I am trying to go with the fact that maybe my body isn't ready for another baby yet, and maybe DS isn't ready to be "displaced" yet either, kwim?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

If I'm remembering my numbers right, the average is 14.6 months for AF to return. Some are much sooner and some are later. With DD1, she was 2.5y old before AF was back, she was a very avid nurser. DD2 was a different child and AF returned at 18m. Interestingly, DD1 has always been a very high needs child, she would not of handled a closer spacing to DD2 well, DD2 is much easier.... so maybe my body knew exactly what it was doing.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

normal. im going on 26 months myself, which is also "normal" but well outside of the average range. sucks because i would really like to have another and i wanted my kids to be close in age but sometimes you cant control this stuff.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

normal
dd was 11 mos
ds was 22 mos
and this babe is 1o mos with no af in sight.
she'll come Mama


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm 19 months PP, and I just got my first a couple of weeks ago. At least, I think I did -- it was really, really light. I do think that DS going longer stretches overnight made the difference. Up until 16 months, he pretty much nursed every 2 hours at night. We nightweaned a bit, and now he nurses 2x a night most nights.

We're going to start TTC next cycle.


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

My children are all 3 years apart because breast feeding is a great birth control for me.







After #1 DS PPAF arrived at 23mos, I got pregnant the month he was officially done nursing (26mos). Again with DS#2 no PPAF until 26mos then got pregnant the month he was completely done nursing (30mos).

Everyones body is different, but apparently mine wont release an egg until the nursing is over. I think I am an extreme case. I do love the 3 year spacing though! I get to see them through the baby stages, potty train then another baby arrives.

It is hard waiting and wondering when you are ready NOW to ttc for another and not knowing what is going on with your body. I also started charting when waiting for PPAF after #1 in hopes of finding out what was happening.

Both times I gently and gradually weaned my boys from the night nursing before my AF returned, I was more lazy about it with #2. If I remember correctly your body produces the most prolactin between 1am and 5 am so if you can wean from any nursing during that time it may help AF return. I felt it did.

Best wishes to you!! It is hard to wait.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

18m pp here and VERY impatiently waiting for ppaf. I wouldn't say I want another baby "now" but 9-10-11 months from now.. most definitely! All of my SILs are pregnant. All 3 of them. How fun will that be in a couple years, especially if I get pregnant before all the babies are born? and dd is sooo made for tandem nursing







she brings me her baby doll, lifts my shirt up, pulls down my bra, and hands me the baby. Then helps herself to the other side. Another mdc mama was over today with her 2 month old and dd LOVED her! Kept pointing and saying "baby baby baby" I want to have a big full term belly, cuddle dd up to me to nurse, then watch her reaction when she gets kicked!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for understanding, everyone! And I know in my heart that you're all right...when the time is right, my body will be ready. Mother Nature knows what she's doing.
But it's just so hard to wait, you know?


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh do I know how you feel! DD is 18 months and I just got my 2nd PP AF... I've wanted to be pregnant for over 6 months now haha. It took us almost 2 years to conceive the 1st time so I am HOPING the 2nd time around isn't so trying.


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

I want my AF back too! I don't want to get pg until this December or later because of moving next summer (ok, I _want_ to be pg NOW, but know waiting is better). I am ok with AF staying away until December or so, but man, I'll probably get really bummed if my cycle isn't back this winter.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm 20 mos. PP & NOTHING! This is the longest it's been away. I really think there's something else wrong with me though







. My uterus is ACHING for another. It hurts to not have what you really want







.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

hey frogautumn, i replied to this thread and the very next day PPAF arrived at 26 months! it'll show up eventually!


----------

